
Dark energy is the biggest mystery in cosmology, but it may not exist at all - okket
https://horizon-magazine.eu/article/dark-energy-biggest-mystery-cosmology-it-may-not-exist-all-leading-physicist_en.html
======
informatimago
Of course, it does not exists!
[https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLfdj8oy5zeoH7UVBJ_9s377...](https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLfdj8oy5zeoH7UVBJ_9s377DOzUzlxBfe)

